

Client-side Web Scraping - zscraper
http://zscraper.wordpress.com/2012/06/02/client-side-web-scraping/

======
noambenami
I could probably use this...developing this sort of infrastructure on a large
scale is a pain. Is there a .NET API?

~~~
zscraper
No, but there is RestSharp :-)

Bobik does not have a language-specific API per se, although more language-
specific SDKs will be available soon. All interaction with Bobik is carried
out via REST calls. Thus, you can create your own "SDK" with a fairly minimal
effort.

------
vpatryshev
Cool stuff. The functionality I needed a while ago, and dropped my project
because it was not there.

Will try again.

------
joetyson
This looks really great, solves a lot of big problems.

